# Simple 2x4 End Table



## Hanna_Woodworking (Aug 1, 2015)

2x4 End Table. Fun to put together.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Love it. Would be great in a cabin!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That's knot Walnut*

That's a great looking table for being made with 2 x 4's.
Knotty pine is had to get a decent finish and stain, but you did fine! :thumbsup:


----------



## Quo Fan (Feb 15, 2015)

Nice looking table.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

*2 X 4 end table*

This is a good example of developing good woodworking skills and making useful projects from low cost materials. 
Good job.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Please accept this a constructive criticism, your table looks good right now, but are you aware of what may happen to the top as it goes through seasonal changes with the wood glued up in that pattern?


----------



## Hanna_Woodworking (Aug 1, 2015)

No glue was used in this project.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

looks cool. id love to see build pics


----------



## KADAMBI (May 19, 2015)

Simple yet so elegant.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Nice!! Rustic looking!!


----------

